# zsír



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!
Kérdésem lenne a *zsír* szó szlenges jelentésével kapcsolatban: ha csak ez a szó tesz ki egy mondatot, lehet az értelmét valamilyen főnévvel kifejezni (pl. szerencse) vagy csak melléknévvel (pl. szuper, klassz? - nem vagyok ebben sem biztos).
Köszi előre is.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Nem hiszem, hogy a "zsír" értelmét főnévvel ki lehetne fejezni. 
A jelentése valóban "klassz", "menő", "szuper", és ugyanúgy melléknévszerűen működik, mint a szlengben hasonló jelentésű "király", "állat" vagy "atom".


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi. AndrasBP.
Furcsa ez az oda-vissza játék a főnevek és a melléknevek között. Főleg azért, mert úgy látszik, gyakrabban adódik az, hogy főnevet használunk melléknévi értelemben, mint fordítva.


----------



## Encolpius

Nem értem a kérdést. A zsír főnév a király is főnév, nem? Mindkettő ugyanazt jelenti, tehát egy másik főnév, nem?


----------



## Zsanna

Épp itt van a csavar, Encolpius!   Hogy főneveket melléknévként is használhatunk és fordítva. Az eredeti kifejezésben melléknévként használjuk a zsír szót (pl. _Milyen_ volt a buli? Zsír! vagy Király!*), de nekem is olyan érzésem volt, hogy talán főnévvel is behelyettesíthető, mert arra gondoltam, hogy ha jelenthet pl. szerencsét, akkor igen. (Elég képlékeny a szó jelentése számomra és emiatt a szófaját is kissé ingatagnak érzem - ráadásul a főnévi eredete is befolyásolhat.)

* nem tudom, mennyire jó a példám, de remélhetőleg az. A lényeg az, hogy mindkét szó a _milyen_ kérdőszóra válasz és nem a _mi _kérdőszóra, tehát melléknévi értelemben használatos így.


----------



## Encolpius

Ja, értem. Szininimákat keresel a zsír kifejezésre. Tehát a király egy jó példa volt, nem? Ma már sirályt is mondanak, Esetleg atom...


----------



## Zsanna

Hát, igazából nem szinonimát kerestem volna, hanem a tényleges jelentését a szlenges (melléknévi) használatban, nomeg, hogy lehet-e főnévvel helyettesíteni. A _király_ itt nem jó ez utóbbira, mert ugyanúgy melléknév.
Viszont épp ma reggel hallottam a rádióban, hogy "ez zsír jó" (= ez nagyon/szuper jó), ami azt jelenti, hogy a _zsír_ határozószói értelemben is használatos.


----------



## Concise

Zsanna said:


> A _király_ itt nem jó ez utóbbira, mert ugyanúgy melléknév.



A "király" elsősorban (legelterjedtebb használatként) főnév. Az AndrasBp által citált "állat" is, s az "atom" is. Csak beleérezzük a melléknevet (s az elég szubjektív, valaki képes erre, s valaki nem). S azért igyekszünk erre, mert a milyen kérdésre keressük a választ. Tehát ha valakitől megkérdezem, hogy milyen, s mond nekem egy szót, akkor az agyunk alapvetően arra törekszik, hogy ezt melléknévként (esetleg névmásként, ld. olyan) értse.

Tehát bármilyen főnevet találsz, mint pl. a "szerencse" szót, azt odaírhatod, ha képes vagy a "szerencse" szóhoz magadban pl. a "szerencsés" értelmet társítani, úgy ahogy a "király" szóhoz is képes vagy mondjuk a "királyi" értelmet. Amikor legelőször elhangzott a "király" szó, akkor valószínűleg furcsállta a hallgató, hogy miért nem a "királyi" hangzott el. Aztán azóta sokan használták ezt a szót, s létrejött a király=királyi jelentés is. Legalábbis a magyarul beszélők egy jelentős hányadában. S ezután mondhatjuk, hogy a "király" szófaja (legalábbis a szleng-ben) főnév és melléknév is.

Valójában egyszerűen nem létezhet olyan szóalak (értsd betűsor), aminek a szófaja csak főnév, s nem melléknév (vagy névmás) , s ami egyúttal egy milyen kérdésre ad választ. Tehát lehetetlen feladatra vállalkoztál az indító hozzászólásodban.


----------



## Zsanna

Üdv a fórumon, Tisztul_A_Visztula és köszi a meglátásodat! 

Talán nem is annyira lehetetlen... Pl. kék = az ég színe (én értem, mire gondolsz, de azt hiszem, te félreértettél).

Sem a _zsír_, sem a _király_ (_állat_, stb.) főnévi jelentésében egyáltalán nem, csakis melléknévként fejezi ki azt, amiről szó van. De a _szerencse_, (_mázli_, _?_) már kifejezhetné (ha azt jelentené..., de miért ne lehetne egy olyan, ami azt jelenti?). Már tartalmilag, akár nagyjából.
Egyébként persze egyetértünk abban, hogy a melléknévi jelentésben a főnévi - és nem a főnévből képzett melléknevi - alaknak érdekes, meglepő, erősítő hatása van. Ebben rejlik valószínűleg az ereje/sikere. (Ettől még melléknév v. határozószó _az adott jelentés _szerint...)

Fordítva (melléknévből -> főnév) könnyebben tudnék példát mondani: a _farkas_ (állat) eredetileg az ugyanilyen alakú melléknévből vált önálló jelentésű főnévvé (valószínűleg a tőle való - babonás- félelem alapján adtak neki csak egy rá utaló nevet), vagy pedig - alakváltozás nélkül - pl. az anyagnevek. Így pl. az _üveg_ használható melléknévként (Milyen tető?) vagy főnévként (Hány üveg sört vettél?).


----------

